# Scream Box



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have some props that I want to add screams to. I was reading this page about taking a prop/toy that already makes a scream noise and add a trigger to it and also some amplified speakers for better sound quality.

Has anyone seen a cheap screaming toy recently?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

well,I got a bunch of small troll like toys a while back that scream when you squeeze them.Im pretty sure you could probably find them any where halloween toys are sold,so if you want them now I'd try party city or the web.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Would be cool to have a bunch of those screaming trolls in a tree or bush with a motion detector. I have like 10. If you squeeze them all at the same time, it is pretty creepy.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

In February the Rocky Mountain Haunters used those little squeeze Troll like toys for a make and take. Basically we removed the sound module from the body, soldered 5 volt walwarts onto the battery terminals, and then soldered trigger wires onto the original squeeze switch contacts. 

Very simple little hack with LOADS of potential.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Last year I bought a few mat switched scream boxes at Walgreens. They were real cheap, and can probably be found at any Halloween or gag store.


----------

